# Rhinestone templates in Corel



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello all. I am fairly new to the forum but can't seem to find an answer to the following. I am running Corel 12 now and am in the market for a vinyl cutter to branch out into rhinestones. I have been reading the archives and seem to find that Corel can help create templates for my designs, but the version most talked about is x3 or x4. Will my Corel 12 handle this or will I need to upgrade to a higher version or purchase specific rhinestone software? Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

Cathy,
I am not sure about version 12 as I picked up a copy of X4 for under $75.00 and it does everything that I want. The macros that I use need VBA to work and the LED tool macro needs X4, I think. You can do a lot with the spray tool if you can create your own patterns.
I am not very familiar with that version so hopefully someone will come by that knows.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I suspect you will have to upgrade your Corel..you are now 3 versions back and there have been a lot of improvements


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

X5 was just released too..


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

*Caution!.* I have been reading at CorelDraw forums that X5 users are having issues regarding vinyl cutter driver. I would say to be on the safe side upgrade to X3 or X4. By the way when it comes to the term *"UPGRADE"* for CorelDraw is a *misnomer*. The new version does not overwrite the old version. The new version is created in a new set of program files. The old and new versions will coexist in the same computer and works independently. Most CorelDraw users are holding off installing the new version after purchasing a new version for fear that they might lose the old version and CDR files.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

didnt know that... but it makes sense. The cutter software is a 3rd party program (mine is from Graphtec), I guess they haven't gotten around to updating the plugin to work with x5! I think they should have a 2yr software upgrade moratorium. I am tired of endless upgrades (recent convert to 64bit Win7)!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

X5 has a 30 day free trial. It is available at Corel.com


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

One thing that wasn't mentioned is that after you upgrade your CorelDraw to either X3 or X4. is that Luis, LNFORTUN, has a macro that works a lot better than the LED tool for making rhinestone designs. Another thing that was alluded to but not clarified is the fact that you need the complete RETAIL version of CorelDraw X3 and/or X4 to use any of the add-on tools (macro's) because the educational and OEM versions don't have the VBA tools. By the way, there are enough differences in the X4 version to say that it is better for doing rhinestone designs. this is mainly because of the center line trace to convert fonts as well as other bitmaps to a single line to spray circles to making rhinestone templates. Good luck and have fun.
Terry


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

It is an urban legend that academic versions of CorelDRAW do not have VBA. I have customers on V12, X3 and X4 academic versions and they all have VBA. I have heard that some OEM versions of X3 did not, but as near as I have been able to ascertain it was only CorelDRAW X3 essentials that not only did not have VBA but no exposed object model at all.

-James Leonard


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

jemmyell said:


> It is an urban legend that academic versions of CorelDRAW do not have VBA. I have customers on V12, X3 and X4 academic versions and they all have VBA. I have heard that some OEM versions of X3 did not, but as near as I have been able to ascertain it was only CorelDRAW X3 essentials that not only did not have VBA but no exposed object model at all.
> 
> -James Leonard


With X3, I can guarantee its not an urban legend. I currently own a copy of X3 educational, x3 retail and x4 retail. Please check yourself out before you make statments that can cause people to spend money that won't do them any good without spending more to get what they need.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

I also own all of these and they all have VBA. None of my customers have ever reported an X3 without VBA, but since all of my X3 and X4 software is plugin based I guess it is possible. Sorry if you think my post was incorrect. I can only report my personal experience.


----------

